# مشاريع تخرج قسم الهندسه المدنيه جامعه عين شمس 2010



## هانى عصمت (13 مايو 2011)

*مشاريع تخرج قسم الهندسه المدنيه جامعه عين شمس 2010 

الباسوورد هو اسم الملف فقط 4shoubra

مباني اداريه Administration Building عدد المشاريع 7 
قاعه اجتماعات Conference Hall عدد المشاريع 2 
مصنع Factory عدد المشاريع 2 
مباني ترفيهيه Fun Building عدد المشاريع 2
بوابات Gate عدد المشاريع 1 
فندق Hotel عدد المشاريع 1 
مكتبه Library عدد المشاريع 1 
مول تجاري Mall عدد المشاريع 2 
جامع Mosque عدد المشاريع 1 
عماره سكنيه Residential Building عدد المشاريع 8 
ورشه Work Shob عدد المشاريع 1 

http://www.4shared.com/file/vKgJL3hZ/________2010.html​*


----------



## عبد الله فهد (15 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## هانى عصمت (15 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 مايو 2011)

تم تقبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط











*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع شامل:كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، كتب بالعربية, محاضرات , مشاريع تخرج ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_sabba7 (16 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## هانى عصمت (16 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elazazy (16 مايو 2011)

_*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*_​


----------



## هانى عصمت (16 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## D r e a m (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس 

انا دفعه عين شمس 2010 
 ​


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (16 مايو 2011)

d r e a m قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس
> 
> انا دفعه عين شمس 2010
> ​


الله .... ليه التعصب ده ؟ هى بقت كده 
طب أنا دفعت 2009 الزقازيق....


----------



## a7med 3ed (16 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## هانى عصمت (16 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (16 مايو 2011)

مشكور جداااااااااااا


----------



## هانى عصمت (16 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## magdyamdb (17 مايو 2011)

ممكن الباسورد لأن الملف لا يمكن فكه


----------



## hishaa3 (17 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## هانى عصمت (17 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## احمد مجدي حسن (17 مايو 2011)

انا بقي دفعة 2011 اسكندرية 

*بس يا جماعة الملفات مضغوطة بكلمة سر.........هي فين*


----------



## هانى عصمت (18 مايو 2011)

احمد مجدي حسن قال:


> انا بقي دفعة 2011 اسكندرية
> 
> *بس يا جماعة الملفات مضغوطة بكلمة سر.........هي فين*



*الباسوورد 4shoubra​*


----------



## amefight (18 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## هانى عصمت (18 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## عمروعرفات (24 يوليو 2011)

انا مش عار ف ايه التو هان دا دخلت عل 100 لينك وما فيش تحميل


----------



## sampool (24 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## egygroup2090 (24 يوليو 2011)

*مكتبة أكثر من رائعة للمهندس المدنى*

*مكتبة أكثر من رائعة للمهندس المدنى 

الاوتوكاد

الساب 2000

الاستاد برو

البريمافيرا

الايتابس

تصميم العناصر الانشائية

تصميم الخزانات 

تصميم الكبارى 

تصميم الانفاق

تصميم السدود

تصميم شبكة المياة

تصميم شبكة الصرف الصحى

السكك الحديدية

الطرق و المطارات

النقل و المرور

الاستيل

أعمال الرى

اعداد المشاريع

اعداد الموقع

الشدات الخشبية

الشدات المعدنية

الحدادة

الخرسانة العادية

الخرسانة المسلحة

المبانى

البياض

الاعمال الصحية

الاعمال الكهربية

الحديد المشغول

كلادنج الالومنيوم

الاسقف المعلقة

الاسقف الجبسية

الخرسانة سابقة التجهيز – الصب - الاجهاد

الدهانات

التكسيات

تشطيب الارضيات

الرخام و الجرانيت و السيراميك

نجارة الابواب و الشبابيك

الترميم و التدعيم 

حمامات السباحة

بلاط الانترلوك

القرميد

الاخشاب

الزجاج

مشاريع التخرج

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/LUoRjt2W/_online.html



​*


----------



## egygroup2090 (24 يوليو 2011)

عمروعرفات قال:


> انا مش عار ف ايه التو هان دا دخلت عل 100 لينك وما فيش تحميل



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Algmati (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااااا


----------



## كمال محمد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ramy slim (4 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:
لااجد اى موضوع بخصوص مشروعات المياه والصرف من محطات الرفع والمواسير المفضل استخدامها فى مشروعات المياه والصرف ومحطات المعالجة والتنقية واخر ماتم التوصل اليه من افضل انواع المواسير المستخدمة طبقا للتجارب السابقة وراى السادة المتخصصين فى استخدام المواسير من نوع grp
وشكرا


----------



## manmm (5 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
path and file name cannot exceed 250 character
The system cannot find specified path


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Hind Aldoory (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## samky (3 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Ахмад1 (22 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

